#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [想法] (微激)(勿筆戰)對原創區的想法

## Totem‧T

首先
如果版主覺得此篇需要移版請移
因為我也不知道這一篇該放在哪一區

次之
其實我滿不想發這一篇文的...
因為經歷過一些事情
自己不想要做一個可能會挑起是非的人...
但實在有點很想發問...

狼版從開版到現在
經歷過很多很多波折
有些我耳聞過
有些我旁觀過
有些我愚昧的去參與不該起鬨的是非
狼版漸漸改變
或許是年齡層的改變
一個世代交替一個世代
或許我老了
無法插入現在的年齡層吧...

回到主旨
剛剛看了一篇文
跟我現在要發的其實沒什麼太大關聯

原創區
以前我還滿喜歡去逛那的
交流區
也曾喜歡過一段時間
對於原創區
我真的很想說一句
水準降低了...

我也不算畫的好的
頂多會課堂撇兩筆的那種
所以
我以前有段時間
總喜歡在原創區逛逛
看看有沒有可以讓自己畫的更好的參考
或單純只是欣賞
一種美的享受
那時候
好的文章不少
或許是他們熟吧
回覆率也很少會掛零或只有簡單回應個一兩句(則)的
回覆的內容可能也沒什麼特別
也沒說比現在好到非常多
就只指出喜歡哪
要改進哪
偶爾再偏個題
或用畫來回覆
(詞彙不多...言不達意...)
感覺一整個融洽
的確
現在也是融洽
不過總感覺
就那些人一直出沒
讚美一下
鼓勵一下
神人.高手開始氾濫
我不知道是不是真那麼神啦
但總覺得''神人''這辭
跟''萌''這字一樣
開始標準逐漸往下

我不知道什麼原因
或許是那幾次風波
或許只單純是累了
或許有各式各樣的因素
但高手群開始慢慢 慢慢潛水

我知道
就算畫的不怎麼樣
但那畢竟也是自己很努力畫出來的
這心情
我也經歷過
總期待
自己那拙作
能被人捧的高高的
就算後來看起來真的有太多太多地方要改...
但
就是很熱情的丟了出來
美其名聽取指教
實際
可能還是只想聽聽那讚美...

作品
一個很深奧的辭阿...
它 跟練習.草稿
到底有沒有分別
的確
有人的草稿就是好看到讓人覺得就算不完稿也行了
但那畢竟是少數阿
現在原創區的發文者多數技術都還沒到純熟的境界
卻狂發文
實在有點感嘆...

最後
想說一句
我 當初是因為獸人才進來的
只希望
狼版畫獸人的圖不會漸漸被純獸完全覆蓋...
即使我也喜歡純獸...

這篇
讓我實在有點激動
或許過幾天冷靜下來
我就會想刪掉這一篇了...
希望大家能冷靜的看完這一篇

題外話
冷靜
並不是你說自己現在是冷靜的就真的是冷靜的

----------


## LongTzai

我也同意您說的一切…

原創區的回覆水準的確需要各位去檢討。
如果妳(你)想發表作品，但程度不佳…
建議等累積多一點作品、再一次發在同一篇文章上～
這樣才不會造成洗版風氣。





> 最後
> 想說一句
> 我 當初是因為獸人才進來的
> 只希望
> 狼版畫獸人的圖不會漸漸被純獸完全覆蓋...
> 即使我也喜歡純獸...


…包跨這些，我也同意～
請放心～
純獸＆獸人一直都會有一定量的支持者去擁護、去彼此欣賞！

這點請你別擔心（拍肩）

----------


## 巴薩查

以下廢話
恩雖然說自己畫很差 文章也寫不好
可是還是覺得很多東西在變
或許狼版以前跟現在已經有相當的差距
但是最重要的還是
就算自己畫的濫 根本搬不上檯面
但終究是自己的創作吧?
這已經比什麼都來的重要了
很多獸大都說過
畫圖絕對不是一兩天就能速成的東西
把自己畫的東西丟上來給眾獸分享
就算會被鞭 也是被鞭的快樂(被虐狂?
就是喜歡那種"這就是我 這張圖就代表我"的感覺(= =找不到更好形容詞..

另外還有就是何謂好作品的定義
畫有很多種畫
插畫 漫畫 XXYYZZ
每種畫一定有他吸引人的地方
就像牛排固然豪華好吃
但是老媽家常小菜還是有其風味
隨性塗鴉塗出來的小品
不一定會比花長時間畫好的一張好畫差
就像很多用漫畫來創作的部落格
灣灣 大力 River 狼馬大
前兩個是隨性塗 但是卻很貼近我們生活
River 跟狼馬大 卻又是另一種不同的風格了: P

神人高手這些辭應該不能說是水準下降...
覺得比較像是看到好畫 發自內心的口頭禪
之前在某版看過一篇交流文章
裡面寫道
某些對岸玩家 對台灣玩家常常把感謝.感恩掛在嘴上很不了解
明明只是雞毛蒜皮的小事 怎說的這麼重?
對他們來說一句謝謝 3Q THX就夠了
但是對台灣玩家來說 感謝 感恩卻是很悉鬆平常的事情

最後T大說的關於獸VS獸人的部分...
只能說主流風格在變...?
過去到底狼版風格是什麼
後進新獸頂多只能從狼版圖庫略知大概
但是實際創作還是會受到主流影響: P
而且說真的 自己第一次踏進這邊
第一個印象就是以獸為主 獸人為副的地方
甚至沒更深入了解
會覺得這邊是把自己純獸化
然後進行相關創作或者討論的論壇: P

----------


## yoyo虎

=口=
在下覺得原創區的作品都還不錯阿~
而且我也是喜歡獸人的

其實...在下也知道自己沒受過正規的繪畫訓練
甚至在美術課是個很努力畫卻還是拿不到高分的傢伙
不過一有作品還是很想放上來~

現在原創區的年齡層好像真的偏低吧
像我現在18歲，在板上就已經常常遇到比我年輕的了~
既然年齡層偏低~
那麼少了經驗累積和歷練的小孩
當然"理論上"畫不過老前輩了~
所以版主說的水準降低我想是可以理解的~

至於沒什麼素質就貼上來...
我想了想除了說在下還有說誰呢= =??
板上就算是新獸大部分水準都算滿不錯的吧?
雖然都是手繪就是了~而且有時照片還會有些模糊...

以在下的情況來說
其實我是個連結構都不會畫的超新手
但是聽見自己真的正在進步
也覺得這些不要臉的舉動都有了價值

當初加入狼版就是希望能分享自己喜歡獸人的心~
雖然有把原創區當作自家後院的嫌疑
也許在下這些不成熟的作品都可以貼在繪圖切磋區......

不過有時候
在下發圖不只是求畫技進步而已
我有時也想分享我畫裡的故事
分享我畫完這張圖的喜悅
了解別人看完圖的心靈感觸
而不是讓自己只是成為一台進步機器

我想大大也是有很多感觸才決定發這篇文的吧
因為最近新獸真的很多~
不過未來這些新獸都會成為大大喜歡的神爪的
暑假也是比較悠閒的時期
許多前輩也都會更努力發圖吧~

以上...來自一個真的不太會畫畫的新獸
在這邊先以個人的名義向大大道歉了~~

----------


## DDdragon

本龍跟Totem‧T有著一樣的想法>W<

再還沒有有一個成果的時候不輕易發表自己的作品~(目前還沒在原創區發過表)

(目前努力累積經驗直中=W=+)

但是各獸都有選擇交流的方式~

有的獸用發表來學習~有的獸用看來學習

所以沒有對沒有錯沒有好沒有壞~

至於回文過多造成洗版這個我就比較不懂了~怕好文章沉沒

純獸?獸人?

好吃就好XD~這是本龍的壞習慣=W=所以通殺!!

當然摟~版版裡面大家都在成長中唷0.0

希望大家都可以更出色~

----------


## tsuki.白

這種感覺或多或少大家都會有吧...
我也不想參加筆戰的...
以下發言絕無惡意

首先...(←年齡就偏低+1(OTZ
毎位獸友的標準都是不同的
大概畫技磨煉到一定程度就會具備較高的審美標準
或許自己覺得還有所不足...但在一些新手看來已經很美了
他們當然會情不自禁的來表揚
而且~~另一個可能導致這樣現象的原因:
新獸怕指點圖畫的不足會得罪老獸
所以...一般看到的回文基本上都是充滿了贊揚
因爲我自己都是這樣過來的...所以深有感觸

我建議...爲了提高原創區質量
獸友們都把自己平時的練筆集中在一個主題中
如果是特定題目的作品再另開主題~
這樣也能節省版面空間

以上僅是我自己的一點看法..

----------


## LongTzai

ＴＯ：巴薩查
請原諒在下幫您指正一些話…
在此也正好可以用來解釋一點道理，所以先向你說聲謝謝‥





> 最後T大說的關於獸VS獸人的部分...
> 只能說主流風格在變...?


非也。
身為這個圈子的我們，
究竟自己喜歡「獸」還是「獸人」？
自己喜歡哪個才是最重要的，
不應該因「流行趨勢」而*非出自自願*改變自己甚至改變他人原本真正喜愛的一切。





> 過去到底狼版風格是什麼
> 後進新獸頂多只能從狼版圖庫略知大概


過去的狼版風格 = 西元2004年初~2006年末
答案很肯定，獸人居多。

現在，2007年中旬~2008…
純獸的數量漸漸與獸人取得平衡，
這對純獸迷來說，不是一件很值得慶幸的嗎？





> 但是實際創作還是會受到主流影響: P


再提醒一次～　非也。
我們，
要做自己！





> 而且說真的 自己第一次踏進這邊
> 第一個印象就是以獸為主 獸人為副的地方


獸人為副？
這句話對獸人迷來說不太尊重喔～





> 會覺得這邊是把自己純獸化


如果您"本身的最愛"是獸人，
沒有必要因這裡的環境(甚至流行)，而改變自己。


以上　（真是不好意思～= ="）

----------


## 巴薩查

> ＴＯ：巴薩查
> 請原諒在下幫您指正一些話…
> 在此也正好可以用來解釋一點道理，所以先向你說聲謝謝‥
> 
> 
> 如果您"本身的最愛"是獸人，
> 沒有必要因這裡的環境(甚至流行)，而改變自己。
> 
> 
> 以上　（真是不好意思～= ="）


= =~滿多個人純感覺的 被鞭認了+1
下次前面要加個新獸心得

在下沒有扁低獸人的意思拉: P
自己也是很喜歡獸人
不過剛進來第一個感覺是純獸>獸...
新獸起始能翻的地方並不多
舉凡交流跟原創
滿多部分都是純獸比較多: P
而畫風也都是偏獸居多
雖然還是有獸大畫獸人
但是還是看的出來創作路線還是有主流"部分"影響
這點跟自己喜好無太大關係
可以說純粹的入境隨俗
新獸踏入樂園第一件事就是訂出自己的獸設
自己也是先有第一張獸設之後才有獸人設的: P
至於最後一點所說的純獸化
觀點則是在發文數未達一定前
或者對只是抱著觀光心態的路人來看: P
...另外...
或許對獸VS獸人比例認知錯誤
跟在下沒開獸性區也有關?
那區我一直沒有去申請開通
不要打我: P

----------


## 渥卡．揆斯

在原創區，我是這樣認為的-進步是要靠自己的。

儘管感覺水準下降了，但是還是有很多的網友們漸漸進步。

的確，自從一些風波後，現在的評語多半是鼓勵的話，這是不可否認的，不過，我覺得，如果自身作者不努力，就算有提醒要修改的地方，到後面發現新作可能還是沒有改。

我想這樣是不行的。

會出於這種想法，也許我是一個一直挑自己毛病的完美主義者吧（笑）。

畫圖或是創作，我覺得，這並不是先天上的天賦，而是努力練來的成果，所以不論從哪開始，我認為基礎是最重要的。（其它的學習也很相似）

還請各位多多練習吧

另外，我希望各位網友不要跼限到＂作品＂而已。

以上是廢言

----------


## huxanya

那麼,敝人對於認為原創區水準漸降者.

僅提供一些簡略建議.

以下個人一些意見,若有令您不滿先行道歉.

原創區的水準如果要提高,可以向管理大大提出有2：

1.以發圖者的立場：



> 我建議...爲了提高原創區質量 
> 獸友們都把自己平時的練筆集中在一個主題中 
> 如果是特定題目的作品再另開主題~ 
> 這樣也能節省版面空間


是這樣的.如分草稿區,成品區.

2.以觀看者的立場:

   a.特定幾位分評分等級

    b.觀看者能評分等級

然後由數據表示平均等級,分類.

以上.

----------


## 狼王白牙

我是站長，還在不斷思考如何從系統面跟制度面去改善樂園任何角落
所以，個人喜好方面，族群方面，我並沒有想太多...

只要勇敢發表的作品，就是好作品，對於年紀跟繪圖水平比不上你的
也不能要求什麼，喜歡動物或擬人動物的，誰說不可以有小學生或中學生..
我們這裡就有。

只要喜歡樂園並且留駐在這裡鼓勵跟提出意見的族群，就是好族群、好會員
誰離開或過去發生什麼事情，我也沒有想太多，歷史可以用來參考，
但現實上我只知道這裡還有很多會員等著鼓勵


喜歡神手級的獸人作品嗎？

或許一個成熟而且經營久遠的國外圖庫或網站，可以滿足你的需求，
但是... 中文獸迷圈才萌芽不久，所以.....

我們這裡最缺乏的就是鼓勵新手如何創作，以及如何成為神手的教學
最不缺的就是.. 永不斷的抱怨這裡不如自己的意思, 抱怨環境的變遷


通常，我會理會跟採納的，是上述我所謂好族群跟好會員的意見
其他的，就隨緣吧。

----------


## Red.K熾仔

雖然不是很能理解您對於畫技純熟跟參與討論的關聯

但是就我自己的感覺來作心得分享吧

剛開始我進入這個版的時候，我是個完全都不會畫畫的生手
(沒錯，就是幼稚園那種的程度= =)

我很羨慕能這樣以畫交流的感覺，於是我也在今年的2月分開始
自學，儘管我在這條路上進步的速度不是很快，但是我還是很努
力的去讓自己嘗試

我漸漸從別人的畫中，看到別人的獨特個性，看到別人對
自己有相同喜好的熱情，那也是一種說不出的樂趣．

在工作閒暇的時候，對發生在生活上的樂趣或是體悟放在畫上，儘
管每次都是被評透視不好，骨架不夠寫實，但神奇的是，每當有人
敲進來說你畫的很有趣時，當天就會愉快個一整天

畫畫本身是一種休閒的事情，不需要太大的壓力，不是嗎？

別人的功夫雖然可能不如你想像的到家，但是那也是別人揮灑對
創作的熱情，以及對其他創作的一種激勵，這點我想是不能被否認的

所以我並不討厭現在的原創區，更不覺得這樣的原創區有何不好
只能說，端看個人的心境吧

----------


## 麻熊

我略看一下下，雖然大家有大家的意見，
不過在社會學的方面，乃是大眾文化也，儘管素質下降
再來恕我直言，我想這篇文章應該先刪一下，雖微激但算是激烈的部份，
不管多少獸建議不應該筆戰，還是免不了衝突的地方，
也就是說發表這種文章時，先三思和多觀察，有錯多改正，
批評時先看自己，
若還是重複以前的錯，就不用談這個論壇會持續多久了

----------


## LongTzai

> 再來恕我直言，我想這篇文章應該先刪一下


其實在下蠻不喜歡聽到有人要求刪*別人*的文…
筆戰也好、衝突也好，
至少這些留言都是各位花費了自身寶貴時間與腦力的產物，
不是隨便一個人跑來說刪就可以刪的~= =＃

實在不太想說刪不刪文這種事…是版主 還是壇主的權力與責任那種老套話...
維護論壇秩序基本上是大家的責任。（也是掌握您自己的權利）

----------


## 雷德托爾

我十分同意狼王的觀點 雖然簡短卻一針見血

以下我可能有些激動 可能達到筆戰的程度 但我還是要說出來 如有冒犯 深感抱歉


你說水準降低好了 年齡層降低也是

既然大家都生活在這圈子 難道就要區別水準高低和好壞嗎?

不會畫CG的 不會上色的 不會構圖比例很奇怪的 

難道他們就沒有資格貼圖嗎?

那麼開放原創區的意義何在?


本來畫技 就是慢慢的成長 有誰一開始就能畫得毫無缺點可言呢?

每位高手 也都是這麼走過來的 從一開始被瞧不起的拙劣創作 經過他獸的批評 鼓勵與讚美後 才會有令獸們稱許的"高手作品"出來


所以就算畫得不如高手 但是有勇氣貼出來分享 還是會有獸給建議 給評語 給批評

就算好聽 或是刺耳 那都是經驗之談 都是能幫助畫技成長的要數

只是希望別獸稱讚畫得好 很萌 滿足自己的虛榮心 這樣有什麼意義嗎?

我敢打包票 樂園裡有六成以上的獸 登入樂園後的第一件事就是去逛原創區

為什麼? 就是想看看今天又有什麼樣驚奇的圖會出現 

我看少了這個區 樂園的名氣便會大大的下降 

就是有了這一區 才會刺激獸們練習繪畫 

有的是看到高手的作品 自己也想練習 想創作出有趣的作品

有的是自己靈感之作 想分享給大家 和大家一起討論自己的創作

有的是想討好大眾 創作些符合大眾的新鮮趣作 讓大家感到歡樂

無論是何種想法 都是創作的原動力 也因此 原創區才能生生不息

只為了看到自己喜歡的作品 而限制其他新獸發圖的權利 這樣像話嗎?

也許今天發了一張 隔天又有心靈感而又發了一張新圖 這樣叫作洗版? 

那乾脆限定每隻獸 每星期只有固定的時間可以發圖算了


年齡層下降這個大家關切的缺點 

雖然說 經過長久歷練後才能創作出富有美感的作品 

但只有大學生和社會人士所畫的圖才能算是高手級的嗎?

我想說的是 難道 那些被稱為"高手級"的獸 初到樂園時都是年長老成的嗎?

年輕獸就沒被看好的份? 也有些年輕獸的創作比起較他們年長的前輩來的有可看性呢



講了這麼多 總歸就是 "創作是每隻獸的權利 並不是義務"
別獸的作品 無論你看不看得起 那都是他用心所畫的圖 我們都要尊重它!

----------


## 克萊西恩

我是不修飾詞句的 所以我不會去躲地雷

從07年暑假才加入的我

感覺是這樣:

因為少了kubi

我不知道發生什麼事 但就旁觀者來講

畫畫素質 畫獸人還是純獸等一堆不習慣

都和他有不小的關聯

因為他就是當時的原創版主+大型部落格領導+高水準獸人繪者

我想從觀察他的文章和當時的大環境 這點應該沒錯

我加入大概才兩分鐘 就知道他的名字了

光是他和他的家族系的就佔了那"高手群"的絕大多數

再加上萌風在台灣社會本來也再興起 所以推力出現 拉力又再分割後消失 合起來自然會成為現在的情況

我想
如果再出現一個繪畫能力強 有凝聚力的人 樂園繪圖風氣又會跟著他旋轉



身為中華民族 就一定會無意間讓中國歷史重演 所以

歡迎來到五胡十六國年代

敬請期待隋朝和唐朝

----------


## 呆虎鯨

唔嗯＠＠，樓主的想法有點像我對文學版的想法
　　但是我認為這樣想是錯的！

　　我對文字比較有感覺所以拿來比喻一下＠＠＂
　　當我看到寫作初階的作品時，標點符號問題，排版問題
　　我會先寫建議，寫教學，之後才選擇自己想看的看

　　不曉得樓主是不是都做過類似的事情？
　　基本上大家都會改，畢竟沒有獸會為了衝人數而故意寫的很爛或是畫的很爛吧？
　　這種想法是錯的的原因：你怎麼知道初階的人不會練成高手？
　　初階的東西就沒有好東西嗎？
　　好的東西就是要被鼓勵，而且那個好是見仁見智的

　　同意一點就是說，讚美要從作品自己喜歡的地方去讚美，而不要用總稱詞
　　［神人］嘛，聽到的感覺不會比［我喜歡你畫的色調的感覺］好到哪裡
　　以我自己來說，聽到前面我會決得太誇張，畢竟自己程度多少自己有底
　　聽到後面那句話則可使讓我開心一整天＝Ｗ＝

　　然後是獸人跟獸比例的問題
　　換獸多一點也不錯啊！我比較喜歡獸

　　嗯，如果原創區都沒有樓主喜歡的，自己來如何？  :Wink:  
　　當我看不到我想要的文章時，我也自己寫給自己看（毆）

　　回樓主總結：換個角度看世界；可以以自己言行影響鼓勵他獸；如果你覺得不好的大可挑名字跳過不看；以上。

　　然後我覺得有些獸提出來的意見也不錯＠＠
　　像是：累積多點再發，不要太激動－－龍采
　　分享圖就是分享喜悅－－ＹＯＹＯ虎，翠羽
　　大家都還在成長－－ＤＤ

ＴＯ白：大家可以利用獸畫家專區放自己的雜圖，那邊很棒

　　進步是靠自己的－－渥卡

ＴＯhuxanya：我反對評分，這樣會變成分數就是一切，請問畢卡索的畫你要給幾分？你給的分數是因為名字還是因為畫？

ＴＯ麻熊：其實我只覺得雷德托爾比較激動而已（因為他字有放大）

　　雷德托爾說的我都贊成，我年紀很大，可是我圖畫不好；但我依然會找機會貼圖在原創區

　　克萊西恩所說的英雄主義我不是很喜歡，畢竟還有很多獸畫的很不錯也具有凝聚力；不過這是我的看法就是了

　　因為一邊思考一邊回，不知不覺打很多，也算是自我反省的一篇回文．．．

----------


## W.D.silent

首先抱歉發些淺見
我的想法比較缺乏創新但想在被否決的提案中找尋可能可行的提案




> 喜歡神手級的獸人作品嗎？
> 
> 或許一個成熟而且經營久遠的國外圖庫或網站，可以滿足你的需求，
> 但是... 中文獸迷圈才萌芽不久，所以.....
> 
> 我們這裡最缺乏的就是鼓勵新手如何創作，以及如何成為神手的教學
> 最不缺的就是.. 永不斷的抱怨這裡不如自己的意思, 抱怨環境的變遷


那是否可以分為新手區和神手區呢?
新手區域就以鼓勵創作為重而神手區則賦予觀quote="呆虎鯨"]洃鱭r




> ＴＯhuxanya：我反對評分，這樣會變成分數就是一切，請問畢卡索的畫你要給幾分？你給的分數是因為名字還是因為畫？


那是否可以像Yahoo奇摩新聞那般區分喜愛的等級?
像DA那種推薦作品之類的

----------


## 布雷克

外國的體制可以效法的

狼王白牙的理念我贊同

如果抱怨神手太少,我們何不嘗試培養新手成為神手呢

---------對大家的建議-------------

板眾要記住是討論而不是辯論式的,不是反對一個人就反到底

大家要一起合作,找出大家覺得滿意的想法


而不是像人類的國會,或許我離題了吧@@

-----------------離題分隔線-----------------

培養新手成為神手需要老師

但是誰要當老師呢?


我想很少有獸想主動教導吧,除非再開一個像是教室之類的地方

有問題就鼓勵新手貼上去


我記得有類似的板可是感覺不太明顯

以上是我的陋見....請多包涵

----------


## lion

> 那是否可以分為新手區和神手區呢?
> 新手區域就以鼓勵創作為重而神手區則賦予


畫作分區的採用會引發階級迷思
過去獅仔辦過獸典小刊，對獸畫作及其水準有這樣的看法。
鼓勵大家合樂融融參加並提升團結凝聚力。
T兄開文提的是趨於感性的說明
新獸入門與集體水準是相對關係不是_絕對_關係

獅仔認為這部份須要管理群研究下敘方案宣導
由於作品沒有絕對評分標準，此原創區也非一次性活動或競賽。
原創區應定位為完成之作品發表，較明確方式可比成果發表
須要定出有意義作品名稱與簡述。管理群宣導目標為完稿水準如線稿。
新手作品切磋則發展於作品切磋區，像是作品交流指導。
就好比大家的學校作業不會一改完就貼在川堂，而是特別佳獎者被表揚或正式公開。
此方案需要跨版整合版主意見，應請狼王為總召對此方案做研擬。

所以結論為原創區 不分高手新獸 而是作者認為已經達正式公開作品即可發表
而隨手一筆草圖 或無義無名圖則推廣這些作者在切磋區發表。

----------


## 銀嶽 影瞳

小獸看了覺得已經筆戰起來了(被巴)，
其實小獸說實在的，
當初加入狼版也是因為原創區的一位畫家(畫獸?)，
他自己並不是驕傲的獸，
相反的，他非常謙虛。
我覺得他擁有被稱為高手的實力。
-----扯遠------
我覺得稱讚別人為什麼是一回事，
誰都希望被稱讚。
但是，
如果只是剛開始畫，
就因為技術不純熟，
而遭到"分區"之類的作法，
不正是在扼殺成長中的幼苗嗎?
小獸從來沒有畫過一張好看的圖，
所以也不曾PO上狼板來自曝其短，
可是我覺得有勇氣拿出來的，
就已經是值得刮目相看的了。
小獸雖然比較常在文版活動，
文也不是倍受矚目，
可是因為很多獸大的指導，
我覺得我有改進的目標和方向。
你認為不夠好，
那何不你們這些真正擁有實力的獸大(字面之意，絕無他意)，
來當我們這些沒有方向，
胡亂前進的小船的燈塔，
為我們指引明路?
關於回覆這一點，
小獸覺得情形並不像版主說的那樣，
每次都是稱讚的，
每一次的指教或批評，
怎麼得到收穫，
也是要看版主怎麼想吧?
小獸在此僅發表自身看法，
不代表任何他獸的立場，
歡迎任何獸的發表看法。
就算要抨擊小獸，
小獸也無所謂，
但是如何看待本文，
如何收穫，
就是你的責任了。

----------


## 嵐隱

創作~
是愉快的~
不用分等級~

風格~
我覺得這就是時代潮流吧~
也可以從中學習到很多~
而且~
說不定哪天~又會風水輪流轉喔~ -v-/ 
不用太在意獸型還是獸人啦~XD

----------


## 寒霜

我看了這篇文之後,感覺收穫蠻大的ˇ
因為我終於能夠更了解大家的想法,大家的意見了: )!

那既然大家都這麼的積極表達自己的意見的話,那我當然也要來說說自己的想法囉0v0/

如果是"完全以我的看法為準"的話,其實我覺得在原創區的畫,不一定要是非常高標準的畫喔!
因為這裡以某些角度來說算是個論壇,我覺得論壇的定義就是"人們互相交流的場所"
所以,我覺得就算PO上標準不高的圖,也是OK的阿^^/

因為我覺得只要是用心去畫,盡力去畫的,就算可能不及他OR其他人心中的標準,那也都一定是個非常棒,非常偉大的作品!
盡管圖在大家的眼裡可能不夠不完美,但是只要那位畫家對畫畫的心態依舊堅定,認真的話,我相信經過一段時間的洗練,經過各位細心的指教,他一定能夠越來越進步^^ 這不就是論壇的目的嗎0v0?

而關於想看神人作品的部分,我完全能體諒您的心情0v0/!
不管是新手,還是神人們,我相信只要真心想讓自己有所進步的人,誰不希望能夠找到一個目標,讓自己去朝那個目標努力呢0w0?

雖然如此,但我依舊還是會去原創區,也不單單只是希望看到"自己所認同的"很棒的作品,我也會去看看不同風格的作品^^ 
雖然自己可能對那些風格感到很特別,很奇特,但這無疑也是一種學習阿0w0 我覺得只要是藝術,就算是一些幾何圖形,但在能夠認同的人的眼中,也是非常美的^^

而就算是畫技可能還不是非常純熟的圖,我還是會一一的去細看^^
因為這種時候你會驚嘆:喔! 好棒啊! 他又有所進步了呢0w0!
一一的看著許多的新獸們漸漸的往神人的境界邁進,盡管那時間幾乎都是很漫長的,我還是會為他們感到非常高興呢^^! 
因為其實在看著他們的這頃刻間,我也是有一點一滴的進步著,這種大家在一起努力,一起快樂,一起畫畫的感覺,我覺得真的是太棒了^^bb

然而LongTzai您說的沒有錯,板主發這篇文最主要的目的除了想要了解各位的想法以外,無疑是希望有人能幫他解決問題阿!

所以我想跟板主分享一下我的方法,我如果想要看神人類型的圖的話...


1.我會找屬於那種專門發表個人作品的網站喔^^! 

例如: deviantART 網址:http://www.deviantart.com/
這是個非常龐大的網站,充滿各式各樣許多不同的人們所畫的個人作品!
但是由於類型非常的廣,所以可能要麻煩您搜尋一下就是^^a


2.可以花些時間去找一些神人的"個人網站"

網路非常的廣大(其實也不一定是網路阿^^),只要用心的去找,或著是向各方進行詢問,相信您一定能夠找到您所心儀的神人XDbb 
(而且我們台灣人也都很強的喔bbb!! 所以我相信除國外的神人們,一定也能找到很多台灣神人個網的XD)

再加上我目前所有的經驗來看,神人們通常都會有個個人網站的ˇ
如果到現在都還有更新的話,那每次看到新奇的作品,豈不讓人既興奮又期待XD?

而如果已經休止的話,那細細的品味那一個個高標準的畫作,我相信一定也是受益良多的^^bb 
也不一定說只看個幾次就不去看了,因為每看一次所啟迪到的靈感也會不一樣喔^^b  (不過這是我的個人經驗就是^^a)              


3.上面有大大提到的意見,就是關於分成神人區&一般區的
我覺得如果不會太麻煩管理狼板的各位,也是可以採納的噢^^

但是我必須以新獸們的觀點來好好說明一下,這樣子的作法可能會對在意的新獸們造成心中的一些壓力><

原本是大家一起和樂融融的畫畫,結果突然分了階級,這種感覺就好像是在工作了呢^^a
因為這裡跟個人網站或者是deviantART等等,都是不一樣的ˇ
在這裡,大家會互相的交流,都會互相的影響,並不是單純的幾個人在一起噢ˇ

依我"個人的判定",我覺得若是真的分了級,相信難免會有人產生了自卑心,也有可能有人高傲了起來
(很抱歉我這麼說>< 但是我只是想把自己內心的的想法說出來,這麼說可能偏激了點,但是希望不會讓各位感到不舒服><)


還有,我想再說一下自己對原創板(也可以說是狼板整體XD)在心中的看法&定義^^/

正因為狼板是個論壇性質的網站,所以理所當然的會有所懸殊,但是我覺得最重要的,是大家心相繫著,互相的切磋,互相的了解,一起快樂的畫畫,一起堅定的向前走,邁向所希望達到的那個領域
而在這過程中,與獸友們快樂的畫畫,互相贈送,交換,委託等等,建立起美好的友誼
我覺得這麼美好的回憶,真的是非常值得^^b 

板主不彷可以思考看看喔! 換個角度來看看原創板吧^^ 原創板其實是一個很棒,很美好的地方呢^^


而當然,想看神人作品,藉此來提升自己的實力,真的是非常正向,非常棒的觀念呢^^b
所以希望我上面的那些建議,能夠幫到板主您喔^^ (對不起,我知道我給的建議真的很少orz)

最後,祝大家在狼板都過得很快樂,活出真正的自己噢XDD

(對不起我好像離題了orz)

----------


## 神原明野

敝獸看了這些之後，本來想發文評論的
但是既然心中的話先給雷德樣說出來了，明野就根據此作個評論吧




> 你說水準降低好了 年齡層降低也是
> ………
> 那麼開放原創區的意義何在?


相信原創區，是為所有喜歡畫獸(人)的獸所設計的
當然，會畫跟畫的很好是兩回事
明野不曉得原創區有很多回覆掛0的是怎麼回事
在場的老獸在樂園棲息也有一段時間了
對於技術不大成熟的獸，應是能給予激勵別人向上的建議
在這個地方，每隻獸都是獨立的個體
在狼版版規的前提之下，獸獸平等是無庸置疑的
區別水準高低這樣的做法，則是明顯的階級概念
只有可能會將狼版往M型論壇的方向帶
(M型論壇指的是針對文章的回覆次數不是很多1、20則就是很少2、3篇甚至掛0)
(而回覆次數多的文章集中於少數幾人的發文)






> [color=red]本來畫技 就是慢慢的成長 
> ………
> 那乾脆限定每隻獸 每星期只有固定的時間可以發圖算了


補充一點
雖然沒有人一開始畫畫就可以畫的很好
但是卻是有進來狼版之前就已經有一定的底子存在的人喔?
這一類的人通常在繪界已經有一定的名氣，今天來到了狼版
之前就認識他/她的人看到他/她發的作品一定會馬上點起來看吧
而這個他/她通常就是能帶給原創區原動力的人
可是，如果大家只拘泥於集中看某個人的作品
而忽略的新獸想創造的機會
明野認為這是相當可惜的
說難聽一點，畫的好，畫的不好，
都是[1張]畫，都是[1個]在電腦裡吃硬碟空間的檔案
何以哪張圖有價值就多多吹捧，哪張圖不順眼就刻意迴避呢
文藝復興、巴洛克時期、浪漫主義等
不是也有很多幅在畫家在世時一文不值、
畫家死後卻價值連城的畫嗎？
難道是畫家的亡靈騷擾這群收藏家？我看不是吧？
1張圖給人的感覺，會因觀察者的不同而有所不同
因此並不是新獸的隨筆草稿給您不舒服
就認定其他的人看了也會覺得不舒服
洗版方面，這裡我有個很大的意見
就如同雷德所說的
靈感並不會一鼓腦兒蹦發出來，也不可能久久枯竭
以前明野不忙時，發圖的速度也算蠻快的
那時候靈感很不錯
但是最近沒靈感，加quote="雷德托爾"]痐F




> 年齡層下降這個大家關切的缺點 
> 雖然說 經過長久歷練後才能創作出富有美感的作品 
> 但只有大學生和社會人士所畫的圖才能算是高手級的嗎?
> 我想說的是 難道 那些被稱為"高手級"的獸 初到樂園時都是年長老成的嗎?
> 年輕獸就沒被看好的份? 
> 也有些年輕獸的創作比起較他們年長的前輩來的有可看性呢


長江後浪推前浪
這句話相當適合上面這一段
狼版是個普級的世界，應當是適合各年齡層的獸友
版大會說看到只有年老的獸圖畫的很好
那明野在這裡提供一個看法
你覺得中學生(包括國中高中)有多少時間可以練畫畫？
那麼大學生跟社會人士又有多少時間可以練畫畫？
或許這樣子評斷不準確，
但是明野現在是個考生，就拿這點作例子
畫畫畫的不錯的人，當然是經過不斷的努力跟練習
能夠運用的時間多寡，成了成功的關鍵
所以，明野認為年齡層不影響狼版的正常運作
如果版大對狼版目前成員的平均年齡有意見的話
就想辦法把以前的老獸拉攏回來吧
畢竟這樣才能達到您所謂的提高水準啊




> 講了這麼多 總歸就是 "創作是每隻獸的權利 並不是義務"
> 別獸的作品 無論你看不看得起 那都是他用心所畫的圖 我們都要尊重它!


就跟選舉時，原住民、閩南人、客家人、外省人(台籍)投的1票都算1票意思是一樣的

----------


## J.C.

標題說勿筆戰 不知道Totem‧T對筆戰的定義為何
我想意見的衝突是一定會有的 用理性的言論描述應該不算筆戰吧?

那麼 我個人的想法是
這裡的會員大多還是學生 還在成長學習的階段
有的人把畫畫當作專長 可能當作未來謀生的技能 
有的人把畫畫當作興趣 一種生活調劑
也有人把畫畫當作交朋友的管道
或者只是抒發心情的媒介
因此用畫圖技巧來評斷大家的作品是好是壞 非常不公平

我也絕對反對使用劃分等級或評分等方式來區分大家的作品
作品回應數或點閱數 對很多人來說 已經是一種明顯的標準了
再做更多的區分 只會更加打擊初學者的信心而已

或許現在樂園上的會員都還很年輕
沒有很多人經歷過 從初學者一直成長到以畫圖做為謀生技能的進階者 這樣的過程
我經歷過這樣的過程 所以我非常清楚批評跟鼓勵所帶來的效果 會有多麼巨大的差異
我是從小幾乎都在鼓勵.讚揚的環境下畫畫的 
但是我哥從來沒有稱讚過我的圖
在我國高中 我跟我哥一起學習畫動漫畫時 每次他看到我畫的圖永遠只有批評
"這個骨架歪了" "這個臉變形了" "這個腳色沒立體感" "透視錯了" 等等等
但以我當時的能力 根本看不出來自己畫的有什麼不對
當我開始學畫cg時 曾問我哥覺得我畫的圖怎麼樣 他只說 粗製濫造
我當時也非常不能理解爲什麼這樣說我的圖
甚至他也曾說我總是畫動物很幼稚 
導致我國高中時期隱藏著自己想畫動物的慾望 轉向去學畫日本動漫畫

一直到我逐漸進步 回頭再看自己的舊作品
我才看出以前的骨架.結構.透視哪裡有問題
粗製濫造指的是什麼地方
不過並不會因為我哥從來不認可我的作品 我就會像很多熱血漫畫劇情一樣
奮發圖強努力學畫什麼的 目標是總有一天要超越他 

不 
反而是 我非常害怕把作品拿給他看 總是擔心他又會給什麼批評
我感覺他永遠都不會喜歡我的圖 不會覺得我畫的好
那不如再也不要給他看吧

我經歷過畫室的學習 藝術大學教授的教導
好的老師並不會隨意批評還在學習中的我
他們只會建議我怎麼去修改 甚至大學裡 老師只會要我多畫
畫個幾百張動物.怪物給他們看 只要他們看到我對於這個主題有自己的見解 有自己的風格
其他他們都不會干涉 除非我主動問問題

因為有這樣的對比 我深切感受到鼓勵跟批評有多大差距
我深信 中肯的鼓勵加上一點小建議或提醒 是比較好的回應方式
因為人只有對自己具有信心時 才能正向的發展.成長 也才能發揮比較好的實力
雖然有人可能會認為 現在不指出他哪裡畫的不好 他是不會進步的
但我的經驗是 充滿對畫畫的熱情.具有信心的人 會因為畫的多 看的多 而自然進步
到時他會發現自己以前的問題 搞不好根本不會發現 自然而然就畫的更好了
然而批評的效果 更多的是打擊對方
在對方還沒明白自己的圖哪裡不對時 畫畫的動力就已經先被抹煞了

寫了這麼多 我的重點是在強調鼓勵的重要
或許在Totem‧T你的眼中 別人的讚美過於誇張 
因為以你的標準 可能很多圖都在你的標準之下
但對於創作者而言 每一個回文鼓勵都是重要的
與其抱怨這裡的高手太少 不如多多回文鼓勵他人 讓大家在多年之後都可以成為高手
或者樂園的原創區可能已經不能滿足你的需求
國外的da, fa, vcl等圖庫 那是高手如雲 可以讓我覺得自己只不過是一粒沙子那樣的渺小
你也可以加入那些圖庫 我深信絕對可以滿足你的需求


樂園並不是專業的繪畫訓練網站
我想大家來到這 發表作品 交換畫 互贈圖等等 更多是為了單純的快樂 或是一些成就感
請發揮想像力試想一下 假如樂園有幾位很強的高手
每次一發圖就是兩三頁以上的回應量
其中除了大家的讚美 就是畫家的朋友之間離題聊天
看在其他畫技普通的創作者而言 是不是除了羨慕之外 也會受到一些打擊呢?
當放眼看去整頁原創區 都是高手的發圖有好幾頁的回應 
畫技不好的只有少少幾位回應 甚至是掛零 
那麼這些不太受到注意的創作者 很可能會沒有繼續發圖的動力 甚至不想畫下去
反正再怎麼畫 也永遠超越不了這些高手吧 

其實我自己也是經歷過這樣的情況
就在我常活動的da.fa圖庫上 我欣賞很多國外的高手
但有時候我一點都不敢看他們作品的回應數跟被加入最愛的次數
因為幾乎都是一兩千起跳的 即使知道因為他們很有名 他們畫的很好
但這麼高的數字還是會給我打擊
我也會因此認為自己一輩子都達不到這樣的程度
我算是個樂觀的人 也具有一定自信 
但連我都會有這樣的想法 何況其他人呢?

創作的風氣興盛 並不是靠一堆高手來發圖就可以帶起來的
讓會員們感覺到自己畫的不好仍會有人欣賞 不論有沒有天份都可以學畫畫
畫畫是開心的事情 讓不會畫畫的人也想嘗試
這才會帶動板上的大量創作氣氛
高手的活躍反而會造成初學者的壓力

另外我查了一下 最近原創區幾頁回應數掛零的主題
跟50頁左右回應掛零的主題 數量有明顯的減少
可見回文的風氣有慢慢在提升 這是好現象

我相信樂園的風氣什麼的 永遠都無法滿足所有人的喜好
當高手變多時 一定又會有人抱怨自己的創作沒人理 信心打擊很大之類的

最後關於純獸跟獸人的比例問題
那只是個人喜好 
同樣的 創作者也會有自己的喜好
但除了自己喜歡的作品類型以外 其他都看不上眼 那就是歪風了

----------


## 時間貓

0

----------


## 舒跑貓

圖片分享-原創 顧名思義是讓人分享原創作品來交流的地方
並沒有說畫技要多好多好才能發表作品 這點希望樓主能看開

水準降低&老人不再 只能說是環境因素 年長的升學/工作去了 年輕的進來了 就形成了這情形
不過就我看原創區第一頁的圖 大部分都在中-中上 也沒有說差到哪裡去啦


以下是自己想法

就繪者而言
在發表前 先捫心自問
對這作品投注了多少心血?有沒有還能改進的地方?
可以的話 在桌上放個幾天 如果這幾天內自己看不出哪裏還可以改正 就發表吧
發表作品後 就該對作品負責 盡可能的回應所有人的讚美,指教,甚至是批評
從中汲取教訓 下次再創作時不要犯同樣的錯誤

想讓畫技變強 就只有練習&汲取教訓一途
不懂可以到繪圖切磋爬文&發問 問題不是該吝嗇的東西

對觀賞者而言
回文不管是讚美,指教還是批評 都是繪者進步的動力之一
讚美 是繪者再創作的動力
批評指教 是再進步的動力
所以 請回文吧orz

----------


## Silver．Tain

以下屬於個人意見

我認為...一件作品要怎麼去看...都是要因當時的心情
一件好作品在其他人眼中我不能確定......
但是...你自己不能疏忽對於"它"的感情
喜歡還是討厭...關鍵在於你怎麼想...決定在一瞬間
作品好還是壞...都是每個人的看法...我無權決定
獸大們每個人都是天才...我都很喜歡
所以...就算不是人...大家也都有所謂的"自我意識"
不像我...連自己心中有雙重人格現在才知道...
畢竟大家意見都不可能一樣...看法也可不能完全一致
在這裡...大家都是因為厭倦人類生活才來...
說好聽一點就是想成為獸人的喜愛或是崇拜
說難聽一點就是逃避於人是間生活...反對人類對於自然的所作所為
我並不是想引起紛爭...但是...到覺得...
只要是感情的事每一件都是不容易解決的
要讓它變好...就往好的想法去看吧...不要太在意或拘泥於瓶頸
你自己要認為那是好還是壞...決定一瞬間...決定之後就很難改...
我也一樣...希望大家相處愉快就好......

----------


## 布雷克

或許每張圖都是代表一個或多個獸

或許我有忌妒過畫得好的人吧,我以前也只會用仇恨面對,現在我覺得那樣根本不好

因為根本沒有讓環境更好,我是後悔過了....因為我真的很想念一些獸

但是我認為離開的獸,就像潑出去的水一樣收不回來了



而且不是說畫的好我就喜歡的

我喜歡的是看順眼的風格....還有那個獸的做人處事

或許會畫畫的之所以孤獨,是因為沒時間去交朋友吧,敝人陋見不是很確定

----------


## 狼馬

Totem‧T 在我看來是位勇於表達自己感觸的勇者，這份勇氣值得嘉獎，先給你個掌聲！ ^_^

　　關於文章中所提到的內容，我簡單述說些自己的經驗，加入獸圈4年來，已有許多來自各地的獸友，無論是親訪個人工作室，還是利用MSN交流等，大都會問我，如何畫好一張圖以及要如何能和我一成為有名望的畫家等等的問題，坦白說，這問題真的好難，因為這問題沒有正確答案，就如同『創意』沒有正確答案一樣，我無法回答，但在解答這些問題之前，我往往都發現，其實來求教與我的獸友，大都不是畫技問題，而是內容問題為多，所以我都會協助獸友，試著釐清自己想要表達的東西，大都是以下兩個問題：

*　　1. 你的主題是什麼？有沒有命名？
　　2. 作品中的意象是否有把主題表現出來？*
　
　　以上這兩個問題，與『畫技』並沒有直接的關聯性，因為我個人認為，畫技除了花時間練習外，沒有任何捷徑，但勇於發問更可以讓自己成長，過去我曾看過有許多的獸友在發佈作品之後，於敘述內容會寫上『敬請批評賜教』，這句話很重要，因為他意味著作者『願意接受批評且期待著有人可以協助自身更上一層樓』。

　　批評也未必都是不好的批評，有些，則是正面的批評，況且有批評其實也是件好事，這代表作家的作品頗受到欣賞者的注視，欣賞者願意花一點時間在欣賞作家的作品上，而不是走馬看花，所以我個人建議，作家要學會去分別正確的批評與惡意的批評，才可能讓自己更上一層樓。

　　崇拜比自己強大的人，是人的天性，所以在獸圈中會將畫家分階級，是出自於人性本身，這是無法限制的，就算版規明文寫道『不可將會員分級』，成員還是會將自己所崇拜的人分級，所以並不是分級就不好，分級也有助於成員去找尋對他們有幫助的名人，進而協助自己前進，但很現實的，有了名氣與比一般欣賞者較高一層的階級後，影響力就會開始擴大，有了影響力就有了權力，有了權力就代表當事人可以做更多的事情。

　　獸圈中影響力最大的族群，其中之一就是畫家族群，就如同我常說的『獸人源自於圖像』，沒有了圖像，就很難有今日的獸圈，所以在獸圈中，畫家的影響力與曝光率往往都高一般成員，也就是因為畫家的影響力較廣，當畫家掌控了權力之後，假如被濫用，通常都會造成不良的影響，小則影響作家身旁的朋友，大則可能影響一個群體的風氣。這或許就是作家分級後，所可能造成的影響，被捧的越高的作家，一但濫用權力，影響的一個群體，就不一定是件好事了。

　　用觀賞者的角度去看，一切就是那麼的現實，喜歡與不喜歡就是那麼簡單，但假如僅用回應方式去斷定一張作品，在群體中的大家的好惡，坦白說，這並不是件好事，或許有些觀賞者只是比較少發言而已，所以並不一定代表作家畫的不好。假如作家在乎回應內容，不喜歡灌水方式的回應，不彷可以先回頭去看看自己的作品，是不是少了能與觀賞者互動的契機，有時，多與獸友互動也是增進自己前進的方式之一。

　　至於筆戰嘛…我個人認為容易造成筆戰的原因，大都是論述者的論點太偏激主觀，且具攻擊性，假如論述者的目的就是不息一戰，出發點是惡意的，自然就會開戰，但就以這篇文章來看，我並沒有感受到這份不息一戰感覺。

　　以上，是個人對於這篇文章的感想，感謝各位利用時間看完．^_^



2008/6/21
By Wolver Mustang

----------


## LongTzai

（去台中嘉義曬了兩天的太陽回來了…。∀。"）

於是我再度回來這裡補看了幾位獸迷的新回覆，
感想就是～～～～
　　「很溫和！中文獸界的獸迷們的發言水準有比以前好耶～ＸＤ」


　　采某閒閒～以下來"隨意挑選"幾個印象深刻的話來發表點感觸吧～！





> 因為人只有對自己具有信心時 才能正向的發展.成長 也才能發揮比較好的實力


看來…　批評者對畫者的批評 ≠ 讓他成為激起鬥志而成長的唯一手段。
看來…　還是要多多去鼓勵他們！
批評者！還是要對自己的言行負責才對～！不然，批評者就會成為降低畫者創作水準的兇手囉…





> 與其抱怨這裡的高手太少 不如多多回文鼓勵他人 讓大家在多年之後都可以成為高手


看～！　多多吸收鼓勵，以後就可以成為高手喔（心）（被眾瞪|||）





> 畫畫是開心的事情 讓不會畫畫的人也想嘗試 
> 這才會帶動板上的大量創作氣氛


讓畫畫在不會畫畫的獸迷的眼中，成為「簡單」的事吧！





> 勤奮並不代表要小心翼翼，害怕錯誤。


不要怕犯錯，不要怕丟臉，惟有犯錯才會知道錯誤在哪。
所以…
不要怕自己畫不好，這不丟臉！惟有畫不好時、才會曉得以後該如何畫好！





> 繪畫的重點在於創作中內心歷程的探索，而不在美術技巧的了解。


有這樣的觀念才會畫得快樂！觀眾也才能夠看出畫作中的感情在哪。
當然～
如果要自我去要求繪畫水準，當然還是要努力的去瞭解美術技巧。





> 或許我有忌妒過畫得好的人吧,我以前也只會用仇恨面對,現在我覺得那樣根本不好


拍拍拍拍拍！
很好！你很有勇氣的誠實表達感受～

忌妒心，動物的本性，難免，
雖說如此，但這是可以去克服的！
如同坦承說出這句話的朋友，他就做到了～！





> 作家要學會去分別正確的批評與惡意的批評，才可能讓自己更上一層樓。


其實只要用點心去思考，作家一樣可以從惡意的批評中吸取令自己成長茁壯的營養！(邪笑)
　　當然在此還是要強調，「鼓勵」比較容易讓大眾獸們易吸收、成長。





> 崇拜比自己強大的人，是人的天性，所以在獸圈中會將畫家分階級，是出自於人性本身，這是無法限制的


　　人的天性嗎？
如同剛才我引言提到的"忌妒"，也是人的天性…
但這是可以克服的！
人可以克服…超越天性，我們獸族、獸人族，就辦不到嗎？
還是說…
人如果不太能去克服…超越那些天性，我們就一定辦不到？
所以…
就讓我們獸界的同胞來做給那些人看吧！！(嘶吼~~)





> 所以在獸圈中，畫家的影響力與曝光率往往都高一般成員，也就是因為畫家的影響力較廣，當畫家掌控了權力之後，假如被濫用，通常都會造成不良的影響，小則影響作家身旁的朋友，大則可能影響一個群體的風氣。


追求權力也是天性，
追求權力，可以不是壞事、也可以不是好事…
…如同這個引言中所說的「假如被濫用 ...」
…然後個人就影響到全體。

所以，別小看自己的影響力喔～
「個獸就是全體、全體就是個獸」
彼此都會互相影響著，喜怒哀樂。




　　最後～（不是最後！）然後～
再次感謝樓主讓這篇主題誕生，
無論最初的內容是好還是壞？
最後都激起後代們…（回文的各位）
發表心聲、激勵改善的動力。

----------


## 青龍Ritter

作品品質的高低? 應由誰來定斷啊? =.=
作畫這東西是很主觀的, 也不是高手的權利...
本龍沒學過畫畫, 只是自己看書自學, 品質不高但也有在原圖區發圖.
自問發圖那一刻過得自己良心, 也反覆檢查有沒有要修改之處...然而看回過住的作品有些可笑, 但至少那刻是盡力無悔的.
從來沒想過畫圖是要取悅他人及合他人興趣, 只是一種分享而矣...
一句, don't like don't look don't reply.
給予他人作品改善建議是好事, 但不能評別人作品高低.

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

身為原創區的版主，
看到這篇文章，
讓我感觸良多。

首先我先建議大家把狼馬大在此篇中的論述好好看完。
接下來，就是我的論述了。

「畫技」、「目的」、「主題」、「動機」...
發表一篇文章，
必須有原因及目的，
"畫技"乍看之下與此毫無關聯，但其實亦是發表者應考量的問題之一。

藝術不是全然主觀的產物，
基本上，會發表的作品，便是客觀藝術，
為了呼聲、為了金錢、為了表達自己的想法；
只要有目的者，皆是客觀藝術。
因此，畫技的好與壞是存在的。

發表一張不甚理想的圖時，
若不是懇請賜教，那有何意義？

發表一張頗有水準的圖時，
若沒有適當的討論空間，那有何意義？

諸如此類的例子，不可勝數是也。

許多繪者，無法將自身畫技與發表文章的意義結合，
造成回應的混亂與空虛。

原創區版面上絕大部份的圖，都令我難以評斷，
連繪畫的「基本」都沒達到，
卻認為自己的作品相當不錯，討論的津津樂道。
不去吸取新知並練習、不主動要求意見，
讓自身空泛的畫技充斥版面，我不懂這意義何在。
只能說作繭自縛的幻想可能讓人心曠神宜吧。

總而言之，
依據自己的畫技，配合適當的主題與內文，
要不然便沒有辦法切確表達出發表圖片的目的與動機。

----------


## 上官犬良

嗯......
老實說,待的夠久的都心知肚明吧?
素值的確下降了
不是說沒有值得期待的新人,只是......
高手一個個消失了
不,應該是說在"狼版"消失了
這算不算是一種人才流失呢?

我,手殘一個
但是我看到高手圖的時候
我會萌生出"好好喔!我也要好好練習,以後才能和他們一樣厲害!"
因而努力畫圖,在眾多的作品中挑出幾張自己認為還不錯的
貼到原創區,期待能得到大家的鼓勵及建議

可是老實說阿......
最近讓我感動的圖,寥寥無幾

我圖照樣畫,可是卻沒有了貼圖的動力
是不是少了高手的背影讓我追逐,自己就墮落了呢?

嗯,我還是選擇靜觀其變吧

----------


## 渥卡．揆斯

這裡我有問題。

我想問御櫻雪弁天先生（抱歉，我不知道用甚麼稱謂好），您所謂的基本是指哪些部份呢？是狼馬先生說的那兩個嗎？其實我滿好奇我還缺少哪些地方的，這也許可以讓我更了解一些東西。

另外，關於題目與作品命名的問題，作圖靈感雖然是有了，圖也畫出來了，但是就是不知道作品如何命名呢，這點常是我遇到的窘境，我該如何解決這種問題呢？還是說只是我的熱情還不夠罷了？

我想知道這些答案，感謝了。

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

> ...我想問御櫻雪弁天先生...


恕略。

啊啊，稱謂其實用桑就可以了。

基本當然包含了狼馬所說得那兩點，
但我認為"繪畫性"的基本也是其中之一。
像是有許多版友曾經被我建議過練習骨架與線條，
但過了許久，我看不到進步，
我只看到依然沉醉於過往水準的繪者。
難道我要在同一個人的每一篇文章中都說出相同的問題點嗎？
過於基本的錯誤，
如果不加以改善或求援，
重複性的出現於圖片中，會使建議者無力，
因為沒有人喜歡不斷重複相同的話語。
所以說，做到基本的重要就在此，
能夠延伸與括展的問題，是高於技巧層面的，而是想法層面的。

當然，如果是尋求幫助，那是再好不過了，
這一點就不用牽涉到前面所說的"基本"，
但倘若是相同的問題連發，那又是另一回事了。

命題的問題，
其實某些時候可能是想太多。(汗)
直觀的命名也未嘗沒有美感與想法，
能夠與圖片相呼應，作者能解釋出兩者的關聯就行了。
有著高深涵養的命題可能需要更高的熱情與知性，
瞭解自己繪畫的動機與背景也很重要。
所以想要順利的命題，廣泛的吸收知識是很重要的唷。
熱情夠或不夠可能會顯現在很多不同的點，
我想光是一個命題的問題，應該不足以說你熱情不足。(笑)

以上，希望有正確的回答你的問題。

----------


## LongTzai

這裡..先說聲抱歉了..
我想說一些"對獸不對事"的話...
因為我看見了不友善的對答了...



to: 弁天桑
在下觀察您很久了, 你一直都很盡力的想幫助這個"原創區",
無論其目的是想提高作品水準還是發言素質..
我們都有看到！

我身為一個旁觀者，甚至是一個腦袋沒塞過多少本書的傢伙，
我很想建議你：

1. 講重點就好：
你一向都很習慣敘述"完整的道理"，但在這樣文字又多、內容也多的情況下，會使讀著們「找不到重點在何處」，甚至有些"懶得看太多字"的獸友直接去忽略、不看！因而沒吸收到您的苦心…
　　台灣某位名聲不太好的大哥講過一句話，我覺得很有道理…
「講得太深奧，沒人聽得懂」

2. 多幫別獸想：
多站在他獸的感覺去思考、去觀察、然後再發言。而不是自己一直講自己的道理，而忘了與其他獸的心靈共鳴。


　　現在，我猜你想從腦袋中找各種理由反駁我？
免啦～！！－　－
我們獸族的智慧是無限的，誰說一定要用"以牙還牙"的方式對待彼此？
要檢討自己！每隔一段時間要自我懷疑一次。（無論是非對錯、思想、好＆不好…等等）
希望你能進步，我的好友的親弟弟～(樂)





to:犬良
「希望看到高手的作品才會激起自己的鬥志」是嗎? 瞭解...
嗯............

　　話說，歷來那種「看到高手作品就失去信心」的獸迷其實蠻多的，
怎麼辦？
在此我能夠想到的解決辦法，就是糾正她(他)們的心態。
要知道，唯有實際努力，自己總有一天也才會成為高手！
而不是一直躲起來私心的去忌妒。

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

To LongTzai 桑：

你的意見都很正確，
不過我還是得提出原因才是。

講完整的道理是很囉嗦，我也知道很多人根本懶得看，
但我不希望道理被誤會與曲解，所以不免寫得多了些。
其實儘管是如我前幾篇的長度，
我還覺得論述的完整度不夠，
但實際寫成一篇小論文形式的文章，絕對沒有實質功效。
只講重點，容易被質疑，
與其讓人提出疑問，不如就先將前因後果講個明白。

我就是因為為了他人著想，
才不得不扮黑臉。
為了怕他人受傷，而不提出有效的解決辦法與真相，
那跟我的理念是背道而馳的。
我也可以覺得很無奈，沒有多少人思考、觀察我所說的話，
如果每個人都要求互相尊重與包容，
那麼每個人都將永遠活在自己的小框框內。
如果沒有人想扮演引起衝突並促使眾人思考的角色，
縱使遭受抨擊與責難，我也甘於承受。

我倒不是要"以牙還牙"，
以牙還牙是一種為反對而反對的行為，
我只是想釐清各個不同的衝突點與意見的交差口而已。
正如您所說得自我檢討一般，
不斷的思考便是修正與重新檢視自己想法的開端。
為了達成這個目的，
必須不斷的提出新的疑問與論述，
直到雙方或多方達成共識，才能暫時告一段落。

其實我認為發表圖片一事，
與想法一事是習習相關，
但牽連太多，勢必是無人能解，
總而言之「自重」是最大重點，
但只言至於此，知道箇中涵意的人應該也是寥寥無幾吧。

我不至於以惡意來面對此事，
但我相當無奈這一點，是無可否認的。

----------


## 青龍Ritter

恕我離題, 大家的文小的有看, 只是不想點名反駁
倒想開一個投票, 大家來看畫, 還是看獸的?
兩者層次不同, 但沒有高低分, 而本龍是來看獸的.
老實說, 看畫我會去 fa. da 看, 原因不用說...你到死那天也不能超越那兒的獸, 那兒的高手如天上星般多...在我眼中, 原創區不是競技場, 我不是為要打倒誰而活, 更沒野心去追某獸
但為何我要選這兒? 簡單, 中台獸圈小,用中文跟大家交流作品使我更歸屬感.我英文自問可以, 也能與外國獸交談, 但在那兒我找不到一個歸屬感...
正因為這兒獸數以經不多了, 打擊初學者的信心似乎不太明智...基於大家對獸的同一熱誠下, 小的覺得再要分獸等級不是一件好事...

----------


## LongTzai

> 但為何我要選這兒? 簡單, 中台獸圈小,用中文跟大家交流作品使我更歸屬感.我英文自問可以, 也能與外國獸交談, 但在那兒我找不到一個歸屬感...
> 正因為這兒獸數以經不多了, 打擊初學者的信心似乎不太明智...基於大家對獸的同一熱誠下, 小的覺得再要分獸等級不是一件好事...


我聽見了...
珍貴的獸迷的心聲啊！！(眾:可以不要用這麼噁心的口吻講話嗎?)
我用藍色字框起來，表示覺得這令我感觸很深…




回～弁天桑

嗯…
的確…
有些時候，不將前因後果解釋得完整一點(多一點)，
"道理"的確會被人給誤會曲解，
所以只好不厭其煩的去絞盡腦汁…去解釋、去給人一個交代…

不過…（在下還是很想強調）
又有些時候，解釋得太多，也會讓對方產生更多的誤解…
帶來的結果…　無論是我剛在樓上題到的「找不到重點在何處」、
或者是～「抓錯重點」…
…因而讓對方誤解之。


　　也許我應該要舉點實例來解釋給你聽，不過好麻煩啊…(喂!!)
好啦~
就是…
在這個圈子裡，
有我、有你、有他…　一個團體，
講話會影響到對方，對方會影響到他人，
他人會影響到團體，而團體會影響風氣…
也就是「各獸就是團體，團體就是各獸」

對什麼獸講話，就要用對她(他)來說可能最合適的方式去溝通，
在什麼環境裡，就要用可能最適合那個社群的方式來發表言論。
這樣才會與她(他)(們)達到共鳴。
能夠彼此達到共鳴，就沒白廢自己的苦心，
因為她(他)(們)有把話確實聽進去！
真正的聽進心中…


　　另外在樓上那篇回文中的「…我很想建議你：」，
當我要打上「多幫別獸想」這個用詞時，心裡其實也考慮了一下，
看果然用得不好…
因為這樣一來可能會讓這裡的朋友都誤以為「弁天桑是個不懂替別獸著想」的獸(汗)
其實我想建議的原意主要是強調「共鳴」。
所以在此我誤會您的事, 向您說聲抱歉|||


　　另外關於這兩句，我不能夠明白…



> 如果每個人都要求互相尊重與包容， 
> 那麼每個人都將永遠活在自己的小框框內。


不就是要互相尊重、包容，彼此才能夠擴展視野的嗎？




> 如果沒有人想扮演引起衝突並促使眾人思考的角色，


所以歷史上才會有戰爭，然而戰爭結束之後，人們才會稍微記點教訓…
但戰爭是會大量破壞自然(與非自然)環境的！
(好吧~我扯遠了...在中文獸界哪來的戰爭? = =)
衝突無法避免，再好的朋友都會吵架。
如果能夠好好利用「衝突」來尋求解決問題之道…
…結果是會成長的！



真不錯... 溫和的為自己澄清才是明智的, 
因為..
1. 澄清才能夠避免被對方誤會
2. 減少對方因害怕而武裝起來的心態

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

To LongTzai 桑：

跟你溝通起來感覺輕鬆不少ˊ口ˋ(樂)

其實有很多狀況都是兩難，
既然不能面面兼顧，
就選擇自己最有把握的方式吧。

我無法接受這個團體說，
蝴蝶效應的過當應用會使人逡巡不前。
永遠配合他人的喜好，那自身的存在價值就沒有意義，
就是因為行為亦是想法的投射，
所以表達方式同時也是溝通時的傳達點之一。
我並不認為共鳴一定比衝突來的好，
而且不論是多完美的共鳴，
想發的傳達率也不可能達到百分之百，
因為每個人的想發都是相當複雜且零亂的，
詮釋的差異或許細微，但正因個體的獨立性而有著必然的存在性。

關於著想一事，
我覺得還好，我想應該不會有人有太負面的想法。

"過度"互相包容與尊重是不可能擴展視野的。
如果"完全地"尊重他人，
那代表與他人溝通時的話語、動作、氛圍、語氣，
都必須不傷害對方並與對方想法同步，
那麼如此一來，傳達者的想發就不存在於此條件之下，
因此便無法將接收者所沒有的資訊傳達給他。
資訊的傳達是建立在衝突的發生之上，
這裡的衝突，並不一定含有情緒的意味存在，
只是代表不同資訊的接觸時的交互作用。
當然，這是我個人分析與推斷的結論而已。

衝突往往造成犧牲，
因此參與其中的人們要懂得以正確的態度面對衝突的發生，
以理性且平穩的基礎解決問題，
而不是訴諸於武力或情緒式的解決方法，
如此一來才能降低不必要的災害。

沒錯，最後一段完全同意是也。

----------


## 克萊西恩

以我的經驗...就算是FA這種巨型老牌獸站 裡面的畫的品質也是參差不齊
但我也沒聽過任何類似作畫品質之類的抱怨..都是自己畫自己的 學著比自己強的而進步
Dragoneer在1997畫的獸也不怎麼好看 但現在FA喜歡他畫的不計其數
而每個人的畫畫工力不同的情況下
所謂好壞的判別也差距很大
譬如
在這恕我直言
http://3dtotal.com/home2/gallery/gal...?cat=2dconcept
3DTOTAL裡面隨便一個畫家都可以大聲地把狼版從開站以來所有上傳的畫叫做塗鴉級垃圾
但對我這種繪畫白痴來講 狼版畫得好的並不會很少

理論就到這 說實際面
狼版真正下過很多功夫學畫的就那幾個
去藝術學校的也就那幾個
其他的只是因為喜歡獸而來 並不見得是來學畫或展示 也許只是非常單純的想要分享自己的想像
想畫得好 卻只有學一條路
但不見得每個獸迷都想學 也不見得學得會
就算學會 要畫到譬如KUBI樣 甚至3DTOTAL那些畫家的程度又不知道多久
我的意思是 這不是個畫畫研究論壇 只是愛好獸的論壇 好壞本來都會有 FA也一樣 DA也一樣 比例就看哪一段時間 看哪些人在畫 看評價的人自身技術多高
而在這要求這種得主動學才會進步的技巧 只會讓初學者或新來的不愛或不敢發文
老實說 我第一張畫在這受到當時龍邵山樣的鼓勵和糾正之後 我才敢呆下來 才覺得在這可以學到東西 不會因為技術差直接被當成幽靈或嘲笑對象
如果我今天才加入 就看到這篇文章 我的帳號大概會在一個月之後因為沒使用而刪掉
再說 狼版的平均年紀也下降了 雖然沒有絕對關係 
我沒記錯的話 台灣的國中並沒有很多專門的藝術學校 但是高中有美工學院 大學更有科系
所以學畫總年數會跟著下降也不難推測

我們應該提倡提升畫畫品質 但是評論更應該很謹慎
就算是在這種"程度不如從前"的時代 畫得好的仍然會很多回文 畫得爛的也很快就被推到第二頁 從回文數目一目了然
數字就是最無情也最公正的評審

我想最好的辦法 就是回文時鼓勵畫家和提出改善的地方
互相提出想法和意見 交流討論的地方才叫論壇
加上時間轉換 年齡層會上升 屆時學畫的人自然會增多 發現狼版的也會變多 水平自然會跟著浮動
不然開個像3DTOTAL的純網站就好

----------


## 時間貓

0

----------


## 影曲

影覺得原創區獸都不錯呀

就算圖畫醜了，也會有很多獸

來跟我說哪裡可能需要改進，之類鼓勵的話

所以影覺得原創區人情味很重xd

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

To 克萊西恩：

基本上你說得很正確，
狼版跟繪畫沒有直接的關聯性，
強求人人提升至專業的程度是無理之求。

不過有一小部份我有意見，請姑且聽之。

我無法理解，學習為何令人怯步？
怯步是逃避與不捨的表現，為何要刻意保護如此脆弱者？
上進心是熱情的表現，
如果對獸人抱有足夠的熱情，
會因為區區一個評論就無所適從嗎？那是絕對不會的。

目前的狀況，有部份不想學習之人，
口口聲聲說著"好困擾"、"不會"、"好難"，
因此繪畫之中缺東缺西，卻又不斷張貼著同樣問題的畫作。
這才是原創區水平下降的真意。

繪畫技巧不高，只要花一點時間，
看看一些簡單的資訊，就會進步，並不是什麼難事。
稍微進步也是好事；但絲毫未進，那就頗糟糕了。

另一點是回文數的問題，
數字不一定正確，
我當版主當這麼久，很清楚"週末斷層"的恐怖，
就算是從前的KUBI桑也有文章掛過零。

不過評論確實要謹慎是正確的。

----------


## LongTzai

> 目前的狀況，有部份不想學習之人，
> 口口聲聲說著"好困擾"、"不會"、"好難"，
> 因此繪畫之中缺東缺西，卻又不斷張貼著同樣問題的畫作。
> 這才是原創區水平下降的真意。


另外采某來幫忙推這段話～
這與我的想法達成共鳴了呢～！(不好意思~在下還是很想強調"共鳴"兩字=w=)
尤其是我用藍色框起來的字部分...
代表著「沒有記起教訓、一而再再而三的犯同樣的錯誤，重蹈覆轍，永遠記不得歷史教訓…」
很可悲吧？
那就請各位畫者們自己也要多加努力，用妳(你)們的雙爪來結束悲劇吧！



TO:弁天桑~
您說的有您的道理, 所以我就不繼續針對什麼來回論了.
雖說在辯論中你有一些部分誤解了我的意思..
..不過沒關係~! 這不礙事~! (不會對眾獸迷有負面影響就好了..)



VCL... 我好喜歡啊－//ˇ//－+
那邊, 在我尚未加入中文獸界時, 就已經常常瀏覽了...
所以VCL到目前為止, 也陪我度過了6年多的時光!

----------


## 黑龍

我覺得比較討厭的是"沒信心的畫家"或是過於謙虛的畫家

若貼自己的圖還很謙虛說自己的圖爛、傷眼那些的 乾脆別貼算了
　　

卻又不斷張貼著同樣問題 ←這個我不太明白  =..=

----------


## BAKA

> 我覺得比較討厭的是"沒信心的畫家"或是過於謙虛的畫家
> 
> 若貼自己的圖還很謙虛說自己的圖爛、傷眼那些的 乾脆別貼算了
> 　　
> 
> 卻又不斷張貼著同樣問題 ←這個我不太明白  =..=


 
嗯~一開始說傷眼我還可以接受 
不過..假如之後仍然是說著傷眼等等的話..
我真的覺得你還是回家繼續練好了XD 

至於弁天桑所說的不斷張貼同樣的問題 
我想所指的應該是 
之前貼的錯誤完全沒有改進 一再的貼出毫無進步的圖 
如:骨架啦 比例啦 等等的...

----------


## 狼王白牙

很感謝 Ritter 跟 克萊西恩 提供了在國外圖庫活動的經驗分享
以及 御櫻雪弁天 的多篇個人讀到的見解。

去看了各位所提供的圖庫之後，發現世界之大真的是值得大家多往外去探索
DA 上，那些上百上千 Fav+ 的圖，以及 3DTatal 的圖，簡直是另一世界來的

國外很有名的畫家都有自己的網站，或者在 DA 這種社群有自己的天地
以創作為主，或者有些以委託他人畫圖為主，高手不會老是拜訪外頭的論壇
應該自己去尋找那些高手的作品來觀摩

過去曾有國外圖庫的經營方式是採取審核品質才可以張貼的 , 例如已經關站許久的 yerf.com
但是他們的嚴格也為人所詬病許多...
我們樂園這邊很多茶繪圖、MSN繪圖、小畫家繪圖、鉛筆稿
如果採用相同標準做品質管制的話，或許很多 "新手" 都沒有在樂園張貼圖片的權力吧
樂園不打算成為這樣的一個站，而是如同上述大大所言的想要走平民化的路線

要神手的話，話說我們這裡也有神手啊，有自己的豐富圖庫，接著外國人的委託，可惜
可能不合大家的胃口罷了，其實神手就在你身邊

一部份的獸總是把 "老會員的動向" 以及 "版面素質" 這兩種不一樣的主題
放在一起談，其實是不然的，即使過去曾經有畫圖公認強的高手在這裡活動
也不能拿著繩子把他們綁住說：請留下來畫圖給我看。
那如果他們有別的路要走呢？就歸咎於樂園不好所以導致人材流失
這些想法都是自私而且不客觀的。

對我來講，一個網站的會員這麼多，需求也各不相同，的確，因為我們
這裡無法滿足需求而離開的也是有的，如果小團體的利益跟大團體是衝突的
講句難聽的話，小團體可以被犧牲，就是不能犧牲整體的圈子

以上的討論有不少值得一看的觀點啊，都跟"創作"是有關的
這主題還是回歸"創作"來討論吧。 至於那些想要討論"團體"的
請另開主題攤開來談。

----------

